# 15 fun facts about donkeys



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 8, 2021)

I saw this on the donkey facebook page and thought it was interesting.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 8, 2021)

They can live into their 50’s!! Dang!!

Are you still thinking about getting that sweet little donkey???


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 8, 2021)

Kelly said:


> They can live into their 50’s!! Dang!!
> 
> Are you still thinking about getting that sweet little donkey???


Yes. I'm going to try and find them later this week. I'm a little anxious about going onto their property as they do marijuana and the cattle are loose around the house.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 8, 2021)

When I saw your post from the donkey Facebook page I thought you might still be interested! How fun. There are two adorable mini donks in a pasture about a mile from my house that I pass by. They are in with a small pony and some goats and they all look content like one big happy family. Of course I am always craning my neck to get a good look when I drive by.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 8, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I'm a little anxious about going onto their property as they do marijuana and the cattle are loose around the house.



If you go on their property, just make sure they are high on pot, that way you can through them to the cows if they charge you!! LOL LOL JK


----------



## candycar (Nov 9, 2021)

My DH wants a donkey so the mule has someone to play with. I'd love one but only have 4 corners in the barn for feeding LOL! Also I'm not sure he'd want it so much if it was an often brayer. I can hear the one across the creek about a mile away! My rooster is bad enough.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 9, 2021)

I would love to have 2 mini donkeys. They can be such characters!! My husband doesn't think it's a good idea.


----------



## Taz (Nov 9, 2021)

HersheyMint said:


> I would love to have 2 mini donkeys. They can be such characters!! My husband doesn't think it's a good idea.


I have 2 donkeys, 7 minis, 8 biggies, 1 potbelly pig, 5 cats, 4 dogs and my senior mother.... but no husband


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 12, 2022)

Saw this group today. There was another donkey standing with the sheep but before I could get the window down and camera on, she had come to the fence hoping for a chat


----------

